

Gem command extensions for launching a gem's homepage, issues and documentation - mazondo
https://github.com/mazondo/gem-home

======
mazondo
Made this little jobby last night after stumbling across this:
[https://github.com/paulirish/git-open](https://github.com/paulirish/git-open)
which is also awesome.

Launch the homepage: gem home gem-name

View Issue tracker: gem issues gem-name

View Documentation: gem docs gem-name

It tries to do some clever stuff like falling back to github url's if the gem
creator didn't add explicit links. Falls back to rubydocs if there are no
links and the gem isn't hosted on github.

To Install: gem install gem-home

